# My new Harman p38



## ducker (Aug 19, 2008)

Replaced a big old stove...

before:




(taken in the middle of burning season it appears... lol)

Now I'm going to see what I can get for that old wood burner... maybe $50?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking good! Kind of a shame to see the old CombiFire go out to pasture, but time marches on.

Enjoy.


----------



## ducker (Aug 19, 2008)

that old jotul was there when we bought the house.  worked well, but the gasket kept getting worn out, I'd have to replace it frequently - and even doing so I think it was quite a draft and tended to over burn quite a bit. :/

But it worked great in terms of keeping 1500 sq ft warm in the dead of winter.  Kind of shocked me! 

Hope the little p38 can keep up.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha.
I had a stove like that.
Jotul #1 or #2
Green.
Had a screen that could go in the front instead of the door. Never used it.
Stove could pump out some heat, but it was the dirtiest , messiest, smokinest stove I ever owned.

Came with the place, stayed with it.


----------



## ducker (Aug 20, 2008)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Ha.
> I had a stove like that.
> Jotul #1 or #2
> Green.
> ...



yea!! I tried the screen once or twice... it would just burn WAY too hot when I did that.  not to mention I don't have a ton of clearance from the front opening of it, so even with a screen I didn't like using it.

That being said, we always had to replace the gasket and it still leaked quite a bit of air and burned quite hot.

oh, and yea, if there were high winds... it often would leak smoke back in the house (again due to the lose gasket)


----------

